# What is the best frog for my setup?



## Frogg (Feb 15, 2012)

Hello, 

I recently built my first viv and am looking around to see what would be the best frog(s) to get. I live in nyc so i think its probably best to get them from brooklyn dart frogs because they are so close. I would like a frog on the smaller size (I think the thumbs are super cool) but have read that Ventrimaculatus' are shy. My ideal frog would be a small, colorful, active frog that will hop and climb around the viv all day (also a hardy frog). I was recommended tincs by Rizman and while I do like them I would like to get a frog that is a bit smaller. Also i noticed the tincs seem to have more of a hump on their back (which i dont really like) than other species but not sure if im just making that up, my knowledge only comes from looking at pictures and one i saw in person at the central park zoo. BTW the viv in the zoo looked pretty dry (no misting setup) and they had several species mixed in there and few didnt look so good. You would think they might have a better setup and know not to mix species. Just to sum things up: I would like a small, active frog thats relatively easy to care for, and if it has a cool calling sound that would also be a plus!
Thoughts on Lamasi and Amazonicus? 

My Setup:
Exo Terra 12 X 12 X 18 
Advanced Mist King Setup
Hydroton/ABG MIX/Live Moss/Live Oak Leaf Litter (from ne herp and joshs frogs)
Some Cork rounds for hiding
Bunch of broms from ne herp, some korean rock fern, maiden hair fern, and i am waiting on a bunch of plants I ordered from Black Jungle Terrarium Supply
Custom Background of GS and Silicone

These are the plants i am waiting on:
Polyscias fruticosa 'California' 
Begonia polygonoides 
Anthurium scandens 
Pilea glauca 
Ludisia discolor var. nigricans Black Jewel Orchid 
Tree Fern Pieces - 2lbs 
Jewel Orchid - Ludisia discolor var. alba 

I dont think i did the best job ordering plants. I wont have room for all of these so I guess ill have to make a temporary container for them in the meantime while i setup my next viv. I should have ordered more broms to plant in the background. Oh well...looks like ill be spending some more cash. I keep hearing about Bonnie Lorraine but cant seem to find the website. can someone post the URL? 

I posted pics below of my build. The little plastic thing with the screen over it is a spot where i can go in and suck out water if ever needed. I used a cylindrical plastic containter that i melted holes around the lip and on the bottom. I cut a little circle of screen than i can take off when needed. The hole is then covered with moss and leaves. I set it back from the front glass so you woulnt see it amungst the hydroton by the front.


----------



## Frogg (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh i almost forgot. How many forgs should I get? Or rather... how many can i get?


----------



## CAPTAIN RON (Mar 29, 2010)

If you want frogs that will be out and about for viewing pleasure,and easy to keep,try a pair of R.imitator ( nominate,varadero,tarapoto,chazuta,etc) The lamasi and amazonicus are awesome little frogs but are very shy-the only time i see my amazonicus is eary morning (especially when breeding) Most of my imitator pairs are very active till midday and again in evening till lights out). In that size terrarium i would recomend only 1 pair of frogs . Lots of luck to you !


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Awsome tank. If only it was bigger. Thumbs can be pretty shy, but they can become super bold when kept in groups, like three to five frogs. But sadly, you can't do that in a tank that size, so whatever you get, you should only get a pair. You should also look up a breeder in your area so you don't have to pay a full-blown retail price for your frogs. As for frog choice, I don't have any experience with thumbs at all, so I'll leave that to the experts.


----------



## Frogg (Feb 15, 2012)

id love to not have to pay full price. im already breaking the bank on everything else! What is the best way to find a breeder in my area? Anyone out there in the NYC area want to help me out with a decent price on a sexed pair a frogs good for my setup? I promise to love and care for them!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

I would recommend a pair of imitators. Bonnie Lorraine does not have a web site. Just PM her and she'll send you a price list and availability. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members/bonnielorraine.html


----------



## Frogg (Feb 15, 2012)

i think i will go with them! thanks for the advise. Now i have to find who has em! Joshs frogs and Brooklyn dart frogs dont seem to have any.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Frogg said:


> i think i will go with them! thanks for the advise. Now i have to find who has em! Joshs frogs and Brooklyn dart frogs dont seem to have any.


You could get in contact with Johnc( http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members/johnc.html ). He has been focusing on R. imitator for a bit now. 

Best of luck!

JBear


----------



## frogmanroth (May 23, 2006)

Get a pair of vents from josh's they are great frogs and very under appreciated.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Frogg said:


> id love to not have to pay full price. im already breaking the bank on everything else! What is the best way to find a breeder in my area? Anyone out there in the NYC area want to help me out with a decent price on a sexed pair a frogs good for my setup? I promise to love and care for them!


What I did was I kept a look out on the classifieds for the item(s) I wanted, or you could post a wanted thread in the wanted part of the forum, or both. Eventually, you will get you frogs. It might take a while, but patience is key to the dart frog hobby.


----------



## Frogg (Feb 15, 2012)

good idea. Im trying to get my number of posts up to 25 so I will be able to start a thread in the marketplace.


----------



## Frogg (Feb 15, 2012)

just order 2 Dendrobates imitator 'Intermedius' from Josh's Frogs. Extremely excited!!!!


----------



## Frogg (Feb 15, 2012)

Here are a couple pics of my new frogs! they seem to be doing really well jumping around the tank all day! I fed them some flies yesterday and they were having a blast hunting them around the tank. i was so glad to see one of them sleeping on that leaf right in the middle of the tank. 

If anyone knows about any informative threads about thumbnail frogs please post them.


----------

